# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Shipping Forum > Ports of the World >  Information about port facilities and destinations around the world

## Mad_k

Let's start a subforum where we are going to find port facilities and information for the places that we visit! What is your opinion moderator?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

This is the purpose of this section. We can start in this thread. If there are sufficient posts for a particular place then a new thread concerning the specific port will be opened and all relevant posts will be transfered there.

----------


## Petros

Welcome Mad K.

You can start hear with your experience of a visit at a particular port(s).

By gathering information about different ports of the world, maybe in the future we will be able to have a 'database' with useful operational, commercial and recreational details.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

A great source of information is the following publication:
World Port Index
The World Port Index (Pub 150) publication contains the location, characteristics, known facilities, and available services of major ports, shipping facilities and oil terminals throughout the world (approximately 64,000 entries). The data in this publication is mostly tabular and new editions are published bi-annually. This publication is available in its entirety on the website http://www.nga.mil/portal/site/marit...c24fd73927a759
and there are also database queries available for all of the port information contained within.

----------


## gvaggelas

Another website is the www.portfocus.com which contains the websites of the bigger ports in every country.

----------


## sonia24

> Another website is the www.portfocus.com which contains the websites of the bigger ports in every country.


As well as the following link too: 
http://www.overseasmaritime.com/ports/

----------


## Mad_k

So let us commence with the world's largest transit center, Europort or Rotterdam. Europort is located on the coast of river Lek and it is connected via an artificial canal with the North Sea. Europort is the most busyness port of the world where hundrends of ships arrive and sail everyday. There are terminals for all kinds of ships ,bunkerstations and provision facilities. What is more, Europort is both an import and export center of Holland and central Europe as it has a huge railway net where trains transfer the goods. The city of Rotterdam is about 20km away from the port, and it is worth to visit it as it is a chic place with lots of canals where you can find hypermarkets and shops to buy anything you will need during your next voyage.

----------


## Petros

Very lively description.

Do you have any pictures of the things you describe? (river Lek, artificial canal, terminals for all kinds of ships, provision facilities, huge railway net where trains transfer the goods, canals).

I would really like to visit Rotterdam at some point.

----------


## Mad_k

I am terribly sorry but I have no pictures of this place.You see, I visited Europort once as an apprentice officer with a bulk carrier and one time as a visitor with the school of Hydra during our educational voyage but I did not have a photo machine. I am sure we can find pictures in Google.com

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Don't worry ...Next time!

----------


## stw77

Good evening all.
This sub-forum that is being creating seems to have much interest, hence it has to do with ports!. The final destination of goods, services and many other things...

Above you will find the most recent URL links that I've been browsed and I hope to be of help.

B.Rgrds,
stw77
=====

URL LINKS:
----------

http://www.bo.ingv.it/mfstep/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Categor...rthern_Ireland
http://europa.eu/scadplus/leg/en/lvb/l27038.htm
http://www.ports.org.uk/
http://www.shortsea.it/Home/eng/info...anziamento.htm
http://www.mma.gov.mt/

----------


## stw77

Attached there is a word file stating all the recent info/restriction as regard to the port of Hong Kong.

Rgrds,
stw 77
========

----------


## Petros

I apologize for my late reply.

I bet most people involved in shipping will find the info contained in this thread interesting and useful.

We can also circulate things to avoid, with regard to operations etc, at specific ports of the world.

----------

